# Appendix Carry



## GCBHM

I have always carried either 3 or 6, but I'm seeing that appendix carry seems to be the new BUZZ for CCWs these days. Thoughts? Your carry position?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Appendix carry (IWB) for me is very comfortable... and works with my body size. I usually only carry this way in the summer as I can literally wear anything and no one is any wiser. Fall and Winter is usually a OWB at 3 O'Clock (strong side). I only appendix carry with my Kahr because it has a double action trigger. I would not carry my Sig P238 (cocked n' locked) in the same manner... just not as comfortable with that kind of a set up, lol.

My position is 1 O'Clock to 2 O'clock when I carry that way... i can sit down and move around with no major discomfort (poking) or printing. Using a slide clip is my preferred choice for this type of carry... the minimalist effect of a clip is why I find it so easy to carry this way. Obviously, body type (waist size/gut) will determine if this type of carry is a viable option for those considering it.

Works for this guy...









This guy, not so much...


----------



## GCBHM

Ok dude, now that I've picked myself up and managed to stop gagging for laughing so hard, I love it! 

I carried at the 1 today just to get a feel, and it was ok. I'm somewhere btwn the Incog model and y'boy here (a lot closer to the model), and it did ok. Definitely more comfortable than IWB 3, but I think my 19 is the largest size pistol I could carry here. What are your carry holsters (IWB/OWB)?


----------



## TAPnRACK

My holsters are all OWB, most are kydex and some are leather... i prefer pancake style holsters and don't think they are as big a pain to don or doff as many make them out to be. Paddle holsters are the least comfortable for me and are never in my EDC rotation. I only appendix carry with a slide clip (no holster). ClipDraw makes em'.


----------



## GCBHM

Now that is interesting! Not sure I could AC with just a clip and naked trigger.


----------



## Cait43

I've appendix carried from day one...... It the most comfortable for me and speed in drawing........

Pincus: Top 5 reasons for appendix carry - Bearing Arms

Getting Started with Appendix Carry - Monderno


----------



## GCBHM

I definitely see the advantage for appendix carry. The first time I saw it was in a movie "Lone Wolf Mcquade" with none other than Chuck Norris. Granted, he carried QWB, but it was appendix. Then there is the outlaw, Josie Wales, but he carried at least four pistols. Of course Walker, Texas Ranger, carries appendix, but Chuck Norris is again the man! I must admit I liked it and will liked it and will likely start carrying at the 1, but it did take some getting used to.


----------



## Sgt45

I thought AIWB was stupid until I took a class called Handgun II, it was really a class where nothing went right and everything that could go wrong - did. If you carry 3:30 (like me), try drawing from that position with your support hand - uhhh... . Carry your spare magazine about 9 o'clock (like me) try grabbing it with your strong hand only while holding your gun between your knees trying to reload with one hand. I now carry AIWB and the extra mag is forward somewhere, I really like the Incog by G-Code, but there are others. Lately, it's been a S&W M&P 9c, but I will carry the full size M&P 9 with light, a G17, G33. I find the position comfortable and much faster than carrying at 3:30. I'm not at all uncomfortable with the muzzle pointed down "there", I use quality holsters and I keep my finger OFF the trigger until I'm aligning with the target. On re-holstering, TAKE YOUR TIME. You get no prizes for being the first back into the holster. Clear your garment and holster slowly. A lot of dry practice helps.


----------



## GCBHM

Good input I had not actually considered, Sgt. Thanks!


----------

